# 14/36 flat bottom



## berger (Apr 3, 2012)

how do i properly make the wench and bow stop lock the front of the boat down to keep it from bouncing or moving front to back. i know this is what helps make the boat kinda locked to the front of the trailer but im having issues on how to exactly make the rubber y bow stop hit the boat and where at on the boat and how far should it be also where should the wench be located downward or higher up then the eye hook on the boat or should it be straight aligned with the eye hook


----------



## shallowminedid (Apr 3, 2012)

use the winch to keep it from goin forward back.. use a ratchet strap to keep it from bouncing up and down.. is that what u want?


----------



## JMichael (Apr 4, 2012)

I like for the rubber Y or roller to be situated just above the eye so the boat can't bounce up in the front. I like for my winch to be level or slightly below the eye so it's pulling level or slightly downward on the eye to help keep the front of the boat held down.


----------



## bumpyroad (Apr 17, 2012)

I like to put an additional safety cable/tie down from the eye straight down to the trailer tongue.
bumpy


----------

